# Gibt es nähe Augsburg eine BMX Strecke, Dirts oder Park :confused:



## 4X Element (28. März 2004)

Hallo  

Leute könnt ihr mir helfen?? Ich suche in der Nähe von Augsburg was zum fahren. Sollte möglichst BMX oder Dual Strecke sein. Oder sagt einfach mal was ein der Nähe so gibt.

Danke


----------



## Deleted 10349 (28. März 2004)

In Königsbrunn gibt es eine BMX Strecke (von der Haunstetter Str. in Haunstetten Richtung Mering abbiegen, dann links siehts man's von der Strasse aus).

Viel Spass!

P.S. Du brauchst den gleichen Thread nicht in allen Foren aufmachen es reicht einmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EdGe (28. März 2004)

Dualface schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Leute könnt ihr mir helfen?? Ich suche in der Nähe von Augsburg was zum fahren. Sollte möglichst BMX oder Dual Strecke sein. Oder sagt einfach mal was ein der Nähe so gibt.
> 
> Danke



Also so ne Rennstrecke eben. oder??? Das is auch die einzige die ich kenne.

Wenn du Dirt Jumpen willst.

1. hinterm Papasitos an der Gögginer Brücke.

2. Hinterm Festzelt vom Gögginger Volksfest.


----------



## NRH (28. März 2004)

Trails siehe oben.

Halle:
f-16
Hinter der Rockfabrik, und fall Dir das nix sagt in der nÃ¤he der MAN gebÃ¤ude.
Kosten pro Tag 5â¬ Ansonsten kannst Du noch dem Verein beitreten (kostet 25â¬ anmeldegebÃ¼hr), und dann zahlst Du im Monat 15â¬, oder alle 3 Monate 40â¬, oder fÃ¼r das ganze jahr 140â¬. Dann kannst Du halt jeh nachdem wievie Du gezahlt hast immer fahren.

GeÃ¶ffnet hat die Halle jeden Tag auser Montag, und ist meist umd 17:00 offen (manchmal auch frÃ¼her), und macht gegen 21 wieder dicht.


----------

